# How much does your tegu slow down pre-shed?



## jtpowers (Aug 21, 2011)

If at all...

I'm interested in the variations any of you have experienced in your tegus as they enter a shed. Changes in behavior, appetite, temperament, etc...since individual animals behave differently, what's the range you have experienced personally? 

I've had monitors that never changed their demeanor one bit, just got dull coloration and then shed; I've had geckos that acted like they were slowing down as though chilled in the fridge; i've had burmese get cranky and large retics stop eating and act listless for a couple of weeks. What about your tegu experiences?


----------



## Rhetoric (Aug 21, 2011)

no changes here, they dull up and then the skin comes off. no behavior changes. my beardie would get suuuuper crabby though lol


----------



## Strange_Evil (Aug 21, 2011)

My tegu completed his first shed today. Now i had no clue at all he was even in shed until i saw shed hanging from his belly as we was rubbing against the basking rock. I've been feeding him everyday and he has been taking no hesitation, even when i gave him some ground turkey today with shed peeling off his tail and head he still ate like a champ.

He shed all good.


----------



## james.w (Aug 21, 2011)

No changes at all noticed with my tegu.


----------



## Dirtydmc (Aug 21, 2011)

Tank just finished shedding. He was a hungry boy. A power feeder. Dozer has started to come around. He is eating turkey finally. He's shed a few times since I got him about a month and a half. Saw one of his siblings today. Dozer is double the others size.


----------



## dragonmetalhead (Aug 22, 2011)

Kodo tends to rub his head and snout on things to help get shed off, and he seems to burrow more when he's sheddy. Other than that, no change other than his coloration looking drab. My ball python should be shedding any day now; I hope it's soon, as he looks like total crap right now.


----------

